# o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6?



## GEGolf (Apr 17, 2010)

just happen to have a 6 speed transmission from a 2002 GTI 337 edition and wondered if its possible to put it into a mk4 12 valve vr6 is this fairly easy, direct bolt on or impossible?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (GEGolf)*

Bellhousing is different, sorry, not a direct fit...

Mike


----------



## GEGolf (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (Blk95VR6)*

thanks for your input... what 6 speed transmission does the mk4 24 valve vr6 have


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (GEGolf)*

The O2M, but the bellhousings are different (as are the clutch, pressure plate and flywheel) from VR6 to 1.8T...

Mike

D'OH, made a mistake and put incorrect information into the post, sorry for that...


_Modified by Blk95VR6 at 2:12 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (Blk95VR6)*

6 spds are 02M 5 spds are 02J
He's right the bell housing is different, but that the least of your troubles with a swap like this, youre also going to need the 02M driveshafts which are not cheap, i would say if you were to build a VW an 02M box is the way to go as the driveshafts are muchhh bigger and they can take the abuse


----------



## GEGolf (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (35i 2000)*

i have all the stuff from a 337 including the driveshafts what do i do about the bell housing being different


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (GEGolf)*

Get a VR6 bellhousing and spend the money to have it swapped over, or just sell the 1.8T transmission and buy a VR6 transmission. Honestly, that's the easiest thing I could tell you to do, as it'll be much, much simpler in the long run for you unless you're very mechanically adept at changing everything over...

Mike


----------



## GEGolf (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (Blk95VR6)*

Ok thank you again. i have a few more questions. when you refer to the vr6 bell housing for swapping my 6 speed into you refer to a vr6 o2m or would even the o2j housing work


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: o2m 6 speed, from 1.8t into mk4 12v vr6? (GEGolf)*

I don't think you can swap gears from case to case unless it is that specific transmission case, sorry...
Mike


----------

